# Remington R-15 upper



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know we had a discussion about this a few months ago regarding the R-15 and if it was Mil-spec. I did find out that you can change out the uppers for any mil-spec types available. Might look a bit odd with the black upper but that's good to hear if anyone wants a .204 instead of a .223 etc. Too bad the 22-250 version is supposed to be slightly different for now. Hopefully that all changes though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to know...Thanks for following through on this Tom. I was under the impression (falsely) from what others had said, that they were not mil spec.
I think the deal with the 22-250 has to do with cartridge length.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well yes don it is the cartridge length. my umar they have to mill out the mag well to hold a slightly longer round. if you look at your own mag well, where the grove for the mag is in the back, Olympic has milled it out flat. and mine still takes regular mil spec uppers and mags as well too


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Darn, oh well. Maybe someday. LOL How do like it so far Jeff ? Or have you even had time to spend with it ? Don, no problem as it was bugging me anyway. I like the .223 round and have no complaints but options are always a good thing when you figure in the cost of new vs. upper.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

have not got to do to much with it but omg do i love it... good thing im not married... it would give her a run for the money...lmao. im gonna have to say one of the best ballenced and best feeling weapons i have ever handled. Olympic really out did themselves. its well worth the wait if anyone wants one. i just cant say enough good things about it...lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish as much as anyone that the 22-250 would work on a standard lower. I'd have one by now.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hear ya. I didn't think I would miss that round after having my Ruger that wasn't worth a darn but I actually do, especially in a semi-auto.


----------

